# What to watch?



## Frosty~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Having just finished watching Fruits Basket (which is really good :3), I'm at a loss concerning what Anime I should watch yet. So I decided to come to you guys :D

Typically, I'm more of a fan of twisty plots (which is probably why I love visual novel games), although I also like humourous stuff too. Of course, it's no good if I don't tell you what I've seen already, is it?
So yeah, the list-


> *Anime that I like*
> Lucky star
> Death Note
> Azumanga Daioh
> ...


I've probably gone and forgotten something off of this list, but I'm sure it's big enough as it is already =P

Can't forget a list of stuff I don't like though, can I? I don't really need people to suggest this stuff when I've already tried it



> *Stuff I tried to watch but didn't like.*
> Trigun
> Naruto
> Neon Genesis Evangelion
> ...


That should be enough information, right? Okay, fire away :D


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 9, 2009)

Narutaru.


----------



## Leviathan (Apr 9, 2009)

.hack//Roots
Fullmetal Alchemist
Bo-BoBo BoBoBo-Bo
FLCL (this is probably too short to last you very long, but still)
Rurouni Kenshin
D. Gray-Man


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 9, 2009)

Leviathan said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist


This

Also Black Jack.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 9, 2009)

Seconding FMA and Kenshin.

Keroro Gunsou is pretty funny/weird; for the first season or so there's not much plot besides "random failed world domination attempt of the episode", but it's still entertaining. Not sure how you'll feel about it based on your suggestions, but I'm putting it out there.

You're asking for anime and not manga, but if you like Fruits Basket I recommend DNAngel. (There is an anime of DNAngel, but the only thing it really did right was the music. The manga is infinitely better and has amazing artwork.) It has more of a fantasy element than Fruits Basket and is a bit more focused on romance, but they're both about people with interesting family curses. I dunno, I liked them both around the same time. :V


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Took a look at a couple of the suggestions. 
FCLC is insanely weird o.o
I like the visuals, and these are some of the most expressive Anime character I've seen, but I've watched an episode and a bit (Internet crapped out halfway through it and I couldn't be bothered finishing) and there doesn't seem to be much of a plot yet. Hopefully it'll develop soon. (However, I must add that the three main characters are very interesting and amusing to watch)

Um, I also looked at //Roots, but it seems to suffer from the lack of stuff happening that plagued //sign, but I haven't been hooked like I was with the other. Tell me it gets more interesting D:

I've been putting off watching FMA, because it's one of those series that everyone talks about all the time, but after three recommendations I couldn't exactly say no xD
It's interesting so far, but I couldn't finish the second episode, because the guy who uploaded it screwed up completely. He also happened to be the only guy who had it uploaded on Youtube. I would have watched it on a different site, but Youtube is the only video player that my laptop can handle (It's so -fricking- bad, it's unbelievable). This is also the reason that I didn't look at Narutaru. It sounds good, but I doubt I can find it anywhere on Youtube xD
Maybe tomorrow when I have access to my Desktop again.

(I've always liked DNAngel's name. Is the Anime really that bad :o?)


----------



## spaekle (Apr 9, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> (I've always liked DNAngel's name. Is the Anime really that bad :o?)


It takes the original story and changes it, rushes into introduce all the characters and in the process ruins some awesome parts of the story (Krad's and Toto's first appearances :C), then is pretty much nothing but fillers until episode 17 or so, where they do one arc from the manga and then wrap it up with this weird ending they made up for the anime since the manga is still ongoing. They also somehow managed to make some of the characters completely one-dimensional and boring. 

Don't get me wrong, it's not _horrible_, but I wouldn't recommend a person who's interested in the series start with the anime. It's more something to watch after you've read a lot of the manga and just want to see the characters animated.

It _does_ have excellent music, though.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 9, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Um, I also looked at //Roots, but it seems to suffer from the lack of stuff happening that plagued //sign, but I haven't been hooked like I was with the other. Tell me it gets more interesting D:


It does. But don't keep watching if you're expecting, like, a fight to break out every other episode. A bit better than Sign, IMO, and I rather liked Sign.

Have you seen Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai? Rei?

I loved a more obscure anime called Mnemosyne (Mnemosyne no Musumetachi, or something like that). Reminded me of Elfen Lied in it's gratuitous violence and nudity, and an interesting story and characters. It's short (six 45-minute episodes), and more adult than Elfen Lied, though. It's plot should be sufficiently complex.

Hidamari Sketch is an awful lot like Lucky Star, but with more, eh, down-to-earth humor, without too many pop culture references. The manga is a 4-koma like Azumanga Daioh. The show itself is great, funny but moving at a more leisurely pace. Also check out the anime, licenced under the name Sunshine Sketch.

Sketchbook ~full color's~ is very similar to Hidamari Sketch, though with one main character instead of four. See above, though it's even more slow-paced than Hidamari Sketch.

Aria, the anime and the manga, is really mellow, relaxing, and such. Funny too. There's no real plot and next to no real character conflict, but I think that's what really sets it apart. Read the manga before checking out the anime, though, because the manga has very beautiful art and expands on the characters more.

I am seconding Rurouni Kenshin, Black Jack, and FMA.


----------



## Leviathan (Apr 10, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> ...but it seems to suffer from the lack of stuff happening that plagued //sign...


I...don't quite...understand what you mean by that. :/

Roots is pretty much to the GU games as SIGN was to the original .hack series: a prelude. Though I unfortunately have yet to see all of SIGN, the two are more or less the same as far as the actual structure is concerned, only all the Tsukasa angst is replaced with Haseo angst, which is less symbolic and more irritating overall, but it actually goes somewhere in the end. If you're looking for action, there unfortunately aren't any Guardians or even Sora (weeeell, not in the way you're used to...) to help in that department, but there is considerably more fighting in the later episodes.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 12, 2009)

If you liked Azumanga, I'd recommend a similar (not as good, but along the same lines and even more crazy) anime called Gokujou Seitokai, which is about a high-school anime that just makes you feel all happy. I think it's been dubbed under the (god-awful) name of Best Student Council or something, but while I'm certainly not a purist, I think a subbed Japanese version would be better.

And if you like anything murder-mystery-ish, I can't recommend Detective Conan (possibly called Case Closed, but I think that's just the translated manga title) enough. It's so, so much fun :D


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 12, 2009)

i haven't sat down to watch an anime since... november, when i decided to re-watch evangelion. i am in no way an authority on anime or anything; i just know what i like.

anyway, some series i enjoyed include emma, a series about a victorian-era maid who falls in love with an aristocrat, and sugar sugar rune, a magical girl series about two ten-year-old best friends who both compete to become the queen of the magical world, which only one can have. neither series is particularly _exciting_, at least not in the sense that they move quickly like lucky star or azumanga. they do have great art, good characters and likable plots. i recommend them if you like magical girls or... period films?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Apr 13, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, a thousand times over!  It is an epic anime.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Anime is as a rule pretty shit but some I personally enjoyed (and think you might as well) are School Rumble, Monster and maybe Kyouran Kazoku Nikki. Maybe. Kindaichi Case Files is another very decent one (and I personally think it's superior to Case Closed/Conan in every way).

My best tip would really be to not watch much anime though :v


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 14, 2009)

stop watching tv it rots your brain


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 14, 2009)

Stopped watching anime on TV a while ago, though...



			
				Vladimir Lenin's LJ said:
			
		

> My best tip would really be to not watch much anime though :v


My advice would be to not try and dissuade people who watch anime from watching a lot of anime. It's not because I love it, it's not because it's mean. It's because that doesn't really do anything at all. Folks are stubborn like that...

Not trying to start anything, please don't hurt me. >_<


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 14, 2009)

All the people I've met so-far who watch a lot of anime turn into socially-awkward fucks with no conversation and who hang shit like anime wallscrolls in their house. In public.
Just trying to help.


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> socially-awkward fucks with no conversation


I was like that before I liked Anime, so yeah.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 15, 2009)

How in the world would anime make someone more social anywhere other than in bizarroworld.


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 15, 2009)

I didn't say it did. I'm just saying I have nothing to lose ;P


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 15, 2009)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I was like that before I liked Anime, so yeah.


I don't think anime is gonna make the difference here.


----------



## Minish (Apr 15, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> All the people I've met so-far who watch a lot of anime turn into socially-awkward fucks with no conversation and who hang shit like anime wallscrolls in their house. In public.
> Just trying to help.


Every single person? There are lots of people on this forum who watch a lot of anime and aren't 'socially-awkward fucks with no conversation'.

And of course anime can make someone more social, anything that could be a common interest with someone else is going to make socialising easier. If watching Japanese cartoons reduces your socialising skills, I guess watching films and reading books do the exact same thing? I've made a few friends simply because they like anime. I know the type of person you're talking about, but that's a really dumb stereotype.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 15, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> All the people I've met so-far who watch a lot of anime turn into socially-awkward fucks with no conversation and who hang shit like anime wallscrolls in their house. In public.
> Just trying to help.





Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> How in the world would anime make someone more social anywhere other than in bizarroworld.


Well, your experiences =/= our experiences. A lot of the loudest and most socially active people I know are anime fans to some degree. And then I've seen the socially inept sort. Like Cirrus said, it's a silly stereotype.

And I like wallscrolls.


Watershed said:


> I don't think anime is gonna make the difference here.


This too.

But let's get back on track, please. I'm sure Ice would like to hear more about what fellow fans liked that he might like too.

Have you heard of Genshiken? It's a nice slice of life manga/anime that depicts a college otaku club, called the Society for the Study of Modern Visual Culture, distancing themselves from the regular Anime and Manga Clubs much of the time. A lot of it's humor comes from it's somewhat satirical look at the Japanese otaku lifestyle.

I can't believe I forgot to mention something I'm in the middle of watching, but if you're looking for some humor, try Zettai Karen Children.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 16, 2009)

> Well, your experiences =/= our experiences. A lot of the loudest and most socially active people I know are anime fans to some degree. And then I've seen the socially inept sort. Like Cirrus said, it's a silly stereotype.


social activity is not a euphemism for being an anime geek or a weeaboo


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 16, 2009)

Watershed said:


> social activity is not a euphemism for being an anime geek or a weeaboo





link008 said:


> But let's get back on track, please. I'm sure Ice would like to hear more about what fellow fans liked that he might like too.


Please?


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 16, 2009)

Eh, it's probably best to just close this thread before anything else happens. I've been given plenty of recommendations already and I probably wouldn't have time to watch any more I get.
So, yeah, thread over. Close it please ^_^


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Before this goes away, I recommend reading Tsubasa and xxxHoLic. Once you get past the funny stuff, shit happens. Lots and lots of confusing shit happens. But it's fun. But don't watch their anime, please. Just go to OneManga and read it.


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 17, 2009)

*reads the list*
Deltora Quest? Isn't that a book series? I have a book on how to draw all the monsters XD

Anyway, I second Keroro Gunso. It's such a silly show that can make no sense and still be really funny. All the character are awesome, too!


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Raichao said:


> *reads the list*
> Deltora Quest? Isn't that a book series? I have a book on how to draw all the monsters XD


YES IT IS <3
Me and my friend who I don't see anymore loved it so much as kids, so you don't know how delighted I was to find out there was an Anime of it :D


----------



## Eye of Gorgon (Apr 19, 2009)

Digimon Adventure
Digimon Zero Two
Digimon Tamers
Digimon Frontier
Digimon Savers

All ar great, IMO, especially in Japanese with English subtitles.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 19, 2009)

You should watch _Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo_! You'd probably get at least an 80 in your english class if you watched this instead of read the book. It's pretty close to the original novel by Alexandre Dumas (closer than the live action movie anyway, whut) even though the focal character is kind of switched around. Everything is just kind of learned in a different order.

+10 maturity points if you read the novel afterwards anyway. It's a great book and you get points with the teachers too if you're just reading it for fun. Trust me on this one.

Besides those perks, it has a great plot and great characters. I found myself unable to choose which side to root for! And everyone knows that's a good thing unless the anime sucks so bad you don't care what happens to anyone.

edit: I'd also recommend _Fullmetal Alchemist_ along with the others, _but_...
Make _sure_ you at _least_ read the manga too. In my opinion, it is monumentally better. There's been word going around that a new FMA anime is being made a la _Hellsing Ultimate_, so it'd be cool to tune in on that if/when it happens. I know I am.

edit edit: _Hellsing Ultimate_.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 19, 2009)

Alraunne said:


> edit: I'd also recommend _Fullmetal Alchemist_ along with the others, _but_...
> Make _sure_ you at _least_ read the manga too. In my opinion, it is monumentally better. There's been word going around that a new FMA anime is being made a la _Hellsing Ultimate_, so it'd be cool to tune in on that if/when it happens. I know I am.



Actually, the first two episodes are out subbed. C: I link to them in my sig.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 19, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Actually, the first two episodes are out subbed. C: I link to them in my sig.


Are you for serious!?
Wow, shows how informed I am. I thought that was a fanfiction or something. :B The intro is gorgeous. Greed is in it.

Yes Frosty, read the manga and watch those friggin' links in FMC's sig.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 19, 2009)

Seconding FMA season 2 and Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. Also seconding FLCL. 

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann is probably one of the most epic anime I've seen. It's pretty funny, too, and contains a few plot twists. Watch it if you want to see something epic. 

If you really, really, really want plot twists, go watch Code Geass and Code Geass R2. They're so full of plot twists, the whole thing is basically a huge plot twist. It's not really humorous though. 

If you like Bleach, you might like Soul Eater. It's a bit missing in the plot-twist section, but it's ridiculously funny, and the fighting scenes are goooood. Especially in the first half of the season. 

Although I haven't watched it yet, you might like Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kai, the second season of Higurashi. I heard that it's pretty good, and it explains a lot of things in the first season. 

Hope that helps~


----------

